# Wrapping a Grab Bar in Rope



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

http://www.parachute-cord.com/

Just trying to help


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> http://www.parachute-cord.com/
> 
> Just trying to help


Thanks!
That charcoal one would look nice!
Now, what on earth would I do with 1000 feet of it....lol

Anyone know of a smaller quantity of rope?

If not, I guess I'll have 1000' of it.


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> > http://www.parachute-cord.com/
> >
> > Just trying to help
> 
> ...


scroll down to the bottom of the page...they sell it in smaller rools.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > > http://www.parachute-cord.com/
> > >
> > > Just trying to help
> >
> ...


You are the man! lol
Thank you very much!
100' for 9 bucks.

Now how about giving me a great discounted price on a casting platform. lol


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> > > > http://www.parachute-cord.com/
> > > >
> > > > Just trying to help
> > >
> ...


No worries man and glad you found your color...
only trying to help and be honorable...lol :
casting platform is a good deal. your boat looks good and good to see you getting slime on it.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Str8: I think the "honky Tonk will look great.

Guideline for a wrap is to start and finish with a Turks Head knot, and then do either a 1, 3 or 4 strand coxcombing. It is traditional for the braid or raised lines(all rope will hereby be referred to as line)(where they cross) to be on the "top" or outward edge of the piece.

The simplest of the coxcombings while still appearing purposefully uniform will be to find the upper middle of the bar, tape or tack the middle of a very log piece of line and then with a shorter line make a Turks Head to define the middle of the grab bar. Practice the Turks head a few times before you do it on the boat(like, while watching TV, or while your friend drives you to a fishin' hole). Then with each of the longer lines(but one at a time) wrap around the bar and pass it through under self with each wrap, creating a series of half hitches, stop and switch wrapping directions every 5-6(preference is on you) to create a zig-zag pattern down each side. Finish each end by covering the tail with a Turks Head. There are tons of videos on how to make a Turks Head. This will be the simplest way to create a very nice wrap, when you go to three or four strand you can use as many colors, but may take you more time to get the hang of the motions. Good luck, and I am looking forward to seeing more pics of your great skiff!

That is not the most simple, you could just reverse the half hitch every time and end up with a straight line.. But click around on here and you'll get it done.
http://www.frayedknotarts.com/tutorials/coxcombing/simple.html

Some more options:
http://www.frayedknotarts.com/tutorials/coxcombing/coxcombing.html


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

Cant wait to see this done Eric!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

you know what i've done right? cost me less than 4 bucks (including tax) and took 15-20 minutes to do a basic wrap  while these half hitch wraps look cool i personally like the plain wrap for bars your gonna be hanging on to as its a smoother feel on your hand as opposed to gripping a bulging knot :-X the only issue i havent dealt with yet is when i terminate the wrap i pull the tag end back under the wrap and on a piece like a grab bar where you might be gripping and twisting the wrap you dont want to twist too close to the tag end otherwise the wrap can back off getting kinda loose  but twist it back and its tight again  probably just needs a dab of glue or something to help hold it  one other consideration is the thicker the rope the bigger diameter the wraps gonna be and if you have smaller hands it may not feel as good as gripping something smaller but thats something you'll have to try out for yourself to see if you like it or not ;D the 1/8" cord seems to fit me perfectly wrapped around 1 1/2" aluminum pipe  whatever you decided i'm sure it'll look great


----------



## sfsurfr (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey guys I just wanted to offer a little piece of info on this topic as well. I have used para-cord for wrapping gaffs and I have only had mediocre results even when I took my sweet time. It was probably operator error but when I started using TUNA CORD to wrap gaffs and paddles it really made my wraps look great. I think you can order tuna cord online but I got it at a tackle shop. They sell it in alot of different colors and there are a few different sizes. Either one you use will look nice if you take your time but I just wanted to help. Good luck with your sweet new ride!!!


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

A UV and mold resistant coat on the line will increase your efforts usable life.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I will like to do this in the near future.
I've been extremely busy this week getting some work done on some cars for an event this Sunday.
But once Monday makes it through, it will be back to fishing and messing around with the skiff. 

I still need a casting platform and a yeti as well. 
I was quoted a GREAT price for the yeti, but it isn't definite. 
I will have to bite on it quick.


----------

